# Brute force 2009 rear bumper



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone know of a good rear bumper for a brute i guess only having a front bumper is a no no when mudding



















Got pushed out of a sticky mess only to find this awhile later. Moose utility makes a nice one but i dont think it protects the exhaust


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

2009 Brute force 750
-hmf performance series exhaust
-highlifter 2" signature lift
-Wild boar rad relocate
-Snorkeled
-28" silverbacks s/w
-moose utility bumper
-1.5" spacers all around


----------

